# Female puppy



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

If anyone is looking to adopt a puppy, there is a 3 month old sweetie in Omaha Nebraska.

Baby Maltese~Zula

*Maltese: An adoptable dog in Omaha, NE *

Small • Baby • Female 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...Baby-Maltese~Zula-Maltese-Dog-Omaha-NE&src=sp 










If you are intrested in adopting, please fill out an *ADOPTION APPLICATION*. 
This is darling little Maltese puppy, "Zula". She was born March 28th, 2012. Little White Dog Rescue was contacted by a veterinarin about this adorable little Maltese puppy who came into their clinic with Juvenile cataracts. She will be arriving in Omaha the end of the week and we will follow through with more test about her eyes. More updates about sweet little Zula after we take her to the eye specialist in Omaha for more evaluations. 6/30/12 Little Zula is up to date on all her tests and age appropriate vaccinations and is spayed. Oh, What a Little LOVE and Sweetheart!!! UPDATE: 6/29/12 ...About little...



If you are intrested in adopting, please fill out an *ADOPTION APPLICATION*. 
This is darling little Maltese puppy, "Zula". She was born March 28th, 2012. Little White Dog Rescue was contacted by a veterinarin about this adorable little Maltese puppy who came into their clinic with Juvenile cataracts. She will be arriving in Omaha the end of the week and we will follow through with more test about her eyes. More updates about sweet little Zula after we take her to the eye specialist in Omaha for more evaluations. 6/30/12 Little Zula is up to date on all her tests and age appropriate vaccinations and is spayed. Oh, What a Little LOVE and Sweetheart!!! 
UPDATE: 6/29/12 ...About little Sweet Baby Zula: More updates to follow once she settles More into her foster home.....as of 6/30/12 she is doing Wonderful ...So Sweet So Loving and playful..(she has a little fellow rescue foster to share her puppy time in Little White Dog Rescue...Little "Baby Birdie" and they as becoming Great little playmates already! ------------------------------------------------------ 
I would so like to have her, but I'm full with 4 of my own. Ugh I want a puppy:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't figure out from their updates if they got the surgery for Zula or not. Cataracts in puppies can be surgically removed to prevent them from going blind. I hope the rescue got the surgery done before putting her up for adoption as the surgery is expensive.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Fran, can you post a web-site in the event someone is interested?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sandi, "adoption application" is clickable and takes you to the rescue's website.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Marj---I saw that but falsely assumed it was only an application & since I am not applying. . . didn't go there!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Little White Dog Resuce. I can't figure out either if she had the operation. She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I can't figure out from their updates if they got the surgery for Zula or not. Cataracts in puppies can be surgically removed to prevent them from going blind. I hope the rescue got the surgery done before putting her up for adoption as the surgery is expensive.


 
This kind of surgery, because it is expensive and elective, it would be hard for some rescues to be able to afford it. Many rescues don't get much of a discount if any for cataract surgery, or most any kind of surgery. Our group has done fundraisers to help with the costs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

carley said:


> This kind of surgery, because it is expensive and elective, it would be hard for some rescues to be able to afford it. Many rescues don't get much of a discount if any for cataract surgery, or most any kind of surgery. Our group has done fundraisers to help with the costs.


That's what I hope they did, had a fundraiser so Zula could get her surgery before she was adopted.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is the link to her petfinder post, which might be easier to follow..  Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Omaha, NE | Baby Maltese~Zula 

(It appears the original poster copied the text from there.  There's contact information if someone wants to find out more information about her. cute and young! :wub:

Edited to add: And there's a video of her running around in the grass with another little dog. :wub:


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I sent an email inquring about her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a sweetheart she is. I hope she gets the surgery she needs so bad.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is the update on the sweet girl at Little White Dog Rescue in Omaha. On the caption it says "Maltese~Zula-Not accepting more applications". I'm assumming that they have peope wanting her. I so hope so. 
I have puppy fever. *I talked to my husband about her and he said no more. We have enough. You can't save every one. Ugh. He's so right I have my 3 and honarary cavachon.*

UPDATE about little "Zula" , July 10th, 2012: Darling little Zula visited the Veterinary Ophthalmologist today in Omaha, NE. She was so sweet and gentle through her exam by the Dr. Zula does have juvenile incomplete nuclear cataracts in both of her eyes. She has functional vision which "may" increase as she matures. It is correctable with surgery if her cataracts develop as she is older. It is recommended that she have a follow up exam at 3 months and then when she is a year old. This condition is correctable with surgery, but not recommended to be on a little puppy this young.


----------

